# Rings above hip strap



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

My harness has a couple of rings above the hip strap (I hope that's the right name) that you run the reins through. I've never really thought anything of it, but recently I have been doing a lot more research about driving and I've noticed that almost none of the harnessed have them. The one I have is easy to remove and it seems easy enough to add to a harness without them, so I was wondering why most harness don't have them? 

Here is a picture of mine, (white ring reins are run through.)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is an Amish thing.....just don't use them at a show. They keep the lines from sliding down the horses hips when the seat on the carriage is low. If your seat is high enough, they are not needed.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd never really seen them used until now! You learn something new everyday! I know where I work when there's the odd harness that comes through with those on my boss takes them off and throws them in a corner and never uses it with any of our carts. So I never really knew what the purpose was. Thanks greentree!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Funny you should mention them, I made a set for myself, when I was first starting to drive Mitch, out of an old curb strap and some rings from Home Depot. Part of the reason was I was doing ground driving and the reins kept slipping off his hip, and then when I started driving, I found I have 'lazy hands' :lol: (not really, but when I ride, I keep my hands low and out a bit so of course, the reins were slipping again because of the distance between the bit and my hands) so voila, the rein guide was born.

I still use it, for the latter reason, even though the cart is high enough that they won't slip much.



I want to get something in biothane, I think. But the leather curb strap is working fine, and since I don't show yet, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't use them on tall carts with a breast pull harness (that has terrets on the saddle) but if you ever drive with a farm harness (full collar) you need something to guide the lines back from the hames to your hands. Right now I just have swivel clips on backwards (so they clip onto the spider on the hip and the lines go through the swivel end). I don't find that they ever hinder me, if you have them on and don't need them, just not necessary to obtain in all situations. And as Greentree said, don't show with them.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you guys for the answers. My cart is a little on the lower side. I bought the cart and harness as a set so that is probably why they're there. Although I would probably still use them even if I had a higher cart. I don't plan on doing any showing, if I do I'm years away from it, so that isn't an issue. Just out of curiosity though why shouldn't you use them when showing?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

They are kind of a Lazy way of driving. You should hold your reins so that there is a straight line from the saddle terrets to your hands. If your cart is low then you have to hold your hands up high,which is tiring, to keep that straight line and to keep the reins form sliding down the rear of the horse. The rein guides are much more acceptable in the draft horse world. 

Of course I used them when I first learned how to drive, But I was making the same mistake that most beginner drivers make and that is no contact, Once you learn to always have contact the less you need to use the rein guides.

They are called Rein Spreaders: Or Rein Guides:

http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mAf6DLgORBF6hyEtcxtOgmg.jpg

http://iowavalleycarriage.com/sites/Files/ivcs/imagecache/product_full/000_0263.JPG


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Interesting. Good to know their proper name is Rein Guides. Are they more accepted in the draft world since the horses are bigger? 

I've seen the rein spreaders before, although I haven't actually seen them attached. Do the attach to the hip straps and you can choose which rings they go through?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

TH, I think the answer to both your questions is yes.


----------

